

Ask HN: Can anyone in Google hook me up with a desk for a few hours today? - codex_irl

OK, I know this has virtually 0% chance of working, but I am attending a meetup at Google's HQ tonight &#38; traveling to attend, just wondering if anyone one working in Google could let me use a spare desk, chair or corner for a few hours today - from around 1 to about 6pm. Promise I'll be quiet &#38; stay out of everyones way :)
======
nickbarnwell
Ask your host to drop you at a TechStop once the meetup is over. Shoot me an
email (in profile) with the building the meetup is in and I can recommend the
nearest visitor-friendly area :)

